
OpenBSD Founder Calling for LLVM to Face a Cataclysm Over Its Re-Licensing - rbanffy
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LLVM-License-Theo-de-Raadt
======
Bino
Awkward....just as they imported LLVM [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=147294297501630&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=147294297501630&w=2)

